# Look what followed me home from the Pittsburgh Zoo



## Eatonpcat (Jul 30, 2012)

It's a Rhino!


----------



## jwoair23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Strange, I live in Pittsburgh, and I have never seen that exhibit here! 

That, my friend, is a beautiful piece of machinery. If I had the land to use it on, something like that would be way up there on my "want" list. 

Make sure you update us with some pictures of that bad boy in action!


----------



## btuser (Jul 30, 2012)

Disengage the horn before the poachers find it.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll trade you fresh tuna, crabs and lobsters for your rhino. Sweet rig


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, I'm not an evolutionist but boy did rhinos really evolve since I last saw one.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 30, 2012)

Man when you ohio guys want something, you get it...

How is Dexter gonna one up you now?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat, nice buy. Ours has been a workhorse since we bought it, we have the oil,filters along with having them grease the proper areas every fall. Depending how much running I'm doing with our Rhino (just working around the house or running back in to cut) determines how often I check the oil, if I've been running the hills bring down wood I'll check it before I take it out.

If you are thinking about getting a plow for it and you will also be working with the winch in the woods you might want a winch for the back so you won't burn the brakes up on the front winch.

*Ok members lets fill Eatonpcats Rhino up*, I'll add the obvious, two chainsaws.

zap


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 30, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Man when you ohio guys want something, you get it...
> 
> How is Dexter gonna one up you now?


 

Shoot Smoke Mad Dog's lawn mower cost more than my house!  He could give half his crap away and still be way up on me!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 30, 2012)

zap said:


> Eatonpcat, nice buy. Ours has been a workhorse since we bought it, we have the oil,filters along with having them grease the proper areas every fall. Depending how much running I'm doing with our Rhino (just working around the house or running back in to cut) determines how often I check the oil, if I've been running the hills bring down wood I'll check it before I take it out.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting a plow for it and you will also be working with the winch in the woods you might want a winch for the back so you won't burn the brakes up on the front winch.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Zap...Hopefully it will run good for me.  I probably will change the oil and plugs this weekend.

_*Fill up the Rhino:*_

           Two hot Blondes!


----------



## lukem (Jul 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I probably will change the oil and plugs this weekend.


 
New or used?  Sure does look new, or VERY lightly used.  If it's new I would leave the plugs alone and change the oil after about 20 hours.

Looks like you got all the goodies (windshield, roof, winch).  I wouldn't add a thing...give your wallet some time off.  Just need a trailer and you're ready for some serious firewood hauling.  I love my ATV...I'd be lost without it now.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> *Fill up the Rhino:*
> Two hot Blondes!


 
One for you and one for me?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> _*Fill up the Rhino:*_
> 
> Two hot Blondes!


 
Tsk, Tsk....
	

		
			
		

		
	



Congrats Eaton on the new Rhino...I want one of those mudderz.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 30, 2012)

lukem said:


> New or used? Sure does look new, or VERY lightly used. If it's new I would leave the plugs alone and change the oil after about 20 hours.
> 
> Looks like you got all the goodies (windshield, roof, winch). I wouldn't add a thing...give your wallet some time off. Just need a trailer and you're ready for some serious firewood hauling. I love my ATV...I'd be lost without it now.


 

Used...2007 with 66 hours and 330 miles.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 30, 2012)

Defiant said:


> One for you and one for me?


 

I'm willing to share, But please leave your 'CRABS' at home!


----------



## lukem (Jul 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Used...2007 with 66 hours and 330 miles. Thanks for the tips.


 
In that case, proceed as planned.  Might not hurt to change the fluid in the differentials too.  

Looks in real good shape.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 30, 2012)

Defiant said:


> One for you and one for me?


 
I just have one but she has the saw already. Does it count?


----------



## Defiant (Jul 30, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I just have one but she has the saw already. Does it count?
> 
> View attachment 71102


Is that Gamma?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 30, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Used...2007 with 66 hours and 330 miles. Thanks for the tips.


 

That is not used! That is new that has only been started a few times.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 30, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Is that Gamma?


 Gamma is prettier than that girl, fellas!!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 30, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Man when you ohio guys want something, you get it...
> 
> How is Dexter gonna one up you now?



Thats how we get down in Ohio!...!...!! 




Eatonpcat said:


> Shoot Smoke Mad Dog's lawn mower cost more than my house!  He could give half his crap away and still be way up on me!



I was looking at a Razr by Polaris before I bought the Dixie Chopper. In reality its gonna be the Polaris Ranger that wins my heart. In another yr or two, I WILL have one. Looking to sell or trade my 440EX... I just sold my Honda Rancher 350 4x4. I just gotta sell this one and get a side by side (My Sons Quad stays/ Bad @SS 125cc!)

Hard to get firewood on a sport Quad!?!?! (Oh yeah, I bought it brand new in 99/ been rebuilt twice and only gets BETTER! And FASTER! )


----------



## ScotO (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thats how we get down in Ohio!...!...!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HOLY CHIT, even your four-wheelers look brand new!!  I'm ashamed to show my tools and toys anymore......I'm not worthy!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 30, 2012)

So when can I borrow your HD Ford, Heavy Duty A$$ Trailer, and your Bad A$$ Rhino....  You got the Good Toys!

We have to get together. 20 minutes?!?!? You head South on it and I will head North on my 440. Beers on me (Christmas Ale on Tap at Forts right now in Wellington).

(Edit: Scotty, I am OCD about everything being clean when I am done. Its bad... Ask my Wife?!?)


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 30, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> HOLY CHIT, even your four-wheelers look brand new!! I'm ashamed to show my tools and toys anymore......I'm not worthy!


 
Holy crap Mad Dog....Got to agree with Scotty,  Holy CHIT, let something get dirty!!  I think my wife would love you, she's a neat freak...Wonder why she married me!  Sitting back and waiting for the abuse!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 30, 2012)

I...umm...I have...well...


----------



## smoke show (Jul 30, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> HOLY CHIT, even your four-wheelers look brand new!! I'm ashamed to show my tools and toys anymore......I'm not worthy!


Thats for sure. I got a bunch of junk compared to that nice stuff. My quads had the same mud on it for a couple years...


----------



## smoke show (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Looking to sell or trade...


I'm thinkin of trading mine and the wifes for a modded golf cart...


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 30, 2012)

Here they are Dirty.....


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 30, 2012)

Thats a nice Rhino Eaton...... 

Sorry for the hi-jack..


----------



## smoke show (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Sorry for the hi-jack..


I'm not.


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 30, 2012)

Couldn't help myself.  You guys got me goin.  I had to show what followed me home last winter.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 30, 2012)

Yep... The Razr is Bad @SS....



tfdchief said:


> Couldn't help myself.  You guys got me goin.  I had to show what followed me home last winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yep... The Razr is Bad @SS....


 

No doubt!


----------



## Freeheat (Jul 31, 2012)

VEEEEERRRRYY Nice .    Stop over and we can put it to work


----------



## ScotO (Jul 31, 2012)

Smoke Show, I wash my truck once a year, because my wife MAKES me!


----------



## smoke show (Jul 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Smoke Show, I wash my truck once a year, because my wife MAKES me!


I work at a dealership, so washes are free. Vacuuming is a different story.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 31, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Couldn't help myself.  You guys got me goin.  I had to show what followed me home last winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S what I want.  Eaton, I love your rhino too, but I loves me them Razr'z.  My buddy bought a limited edition last year, that thing was expensive but man it impressed me on a couple winter rides!  Nice toys, fellas.....very nice!


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Now THAT'S what I want. Eaton, I love your rhino too, but I loves me them Razr'z. My buddy bought a limited edition last year, that thing was expensive but man it impressed me on a couple winter rides! Nice toys, fellas.....very nice!


The Rhino, Ranger, and lots of other UTVs are no doubt better for pure work, but the RZR will work hard too!  I use it in the winter when ever I get to cut in a woods where I can't get my truck to the trees.  Mostly though I have it for 4 wheelin'.  My son and I go year around.  I love getting out where others can't go.  It is just so peaceful to be out with nature, in rough country, away from everything.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Now THAT'S what I want. Eaton, I love your rhino too, but I loves me them Razr'z. My buddy bought a limited edition last year, that thing was expensive but man it impressed me on a couple winter rides! Nice toys, fellas.....very nice!


 
Scotty...I love that RZR too... The Rhino is mainly for the wife...She came back from a visit to her sisters and asked if I would get her a Kawasaki Mule! Being that the only thing she ever asks for is furniture (2 new couches and 4 new chairs so far this year) and house repairs, I made a BLine to the dealer. Found out they had a top speed of 25 mph, so I started looking for something that would move a little faster. Didn't want to spend the money that the RZR's comand, so I bumped back to something in my price range.  Plus The RZR looks like it's going 45 mph when it's parked, so I think she would think it was too fast and not want to use it...LOL


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 31, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> No doubt!


I forgot to say.  Nice machine Eatonpcat!


----------



## Gary_602z (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice looking tennis ball catcher laying in the garage!

Gary


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 31, 2012)

Gary_602z said:


> Nice looking tennis ball catcher laying in the garage!
> 
> Gary


 
Thanks Gary, She is a handful, but I married her so I guess I have to put up wth her... Unless of course you were talikn' bout the dog??


----------



## smoke show (Aug 1, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I married her so I guess I have to put up wth her...


 As long as she don't dig up the yard too much...


----------

